# pc game need for speed carbon visual quality, your views?



## xman2007 (Dec 15, 2006)

been playing nfs carbon and imo opinion the graphics quality is quite poor compared to others in the series and the backdrops look plain although i have only played a couple of levels. because of this i havent been playing it as much as id like to and just wanrt to know what other people think about the visuals, and gameply etc feel free to discuss


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

I dont know, I think it's pretty good with full AA and AF, better than underground 2 imho. The gameplay at first is a bit different from underground, control wise anyways, but after a level or 2 I got pretty used to it. 

Personally I like it alot


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

Pos...........


----------



## francis511 (Dec 16, 2006)

the speed blur is a bit ott.its like the tardis (bill and ted )


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

For people that haven't played, without AA and AF

http://members.shaw.ca/rfrederick/rx8.JPG



and this is a screenshot with 8xS AA and 16x AF

http://members.shaw.ca/rfrederick/nfsc.jpg


The screens might be a little off, I have a wdiescreen monitor so it seems the screenies looked a bit weird.


I personally think it looks great


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

francis511 said:


> the speed blur is a bit ott.its like the tardis (bill and ted )



Yea I agree there, tho I have never been one to like that in any of them, I always turn it off.


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> For people that haven't played, without AA and AF
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/rfrederick/rx8.JPG
> 
> ...



It looks really nice! THe only NFS games I've played is NFS 2 (NOT Underground 2) and Most Wanted, and I really like MW. How does Carbon compete with MW when it comes to gameplay and just fun?


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

tbh i havent really give it a good go, i think ill play a bit more and just play around with the visual options as i just left evrything on default, but ive also been playing rainbow six las vegas and omg  the visuals in that game are just stunning (1 little gripe the video options are very limited and theres not a lot of options to change)


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 17, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> Pos...........



QFT.

Most wanted was what NFS was truely meant to be.

Carbon is their piss poor excuse for a "tokyo drift" game. Underground was OK. Albeit a response to fast and the furious.

EA just ruins games these days. Carbon is blacklisted. Hah. I win.

I won't even get into the dumbass "buddy" idea, the speed blur that is nothing but japanime shit, and the extreme lack of visual quality.

This isn't an american racing, its a japanese racing game. It does not deserve its NFS title.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree i played it and i found it pretty poor...


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 17, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> QFT.
> 
> Most wanted was what NFS was truely meant to be.
> 
> ...



Do you even have the game? 

Its motion blur not speed blur and MW had no option to turn off motion blur.
Underground had the craziest motion blur and had cheap light trails effects. Wtf are you on about? Carbon has extremely detailed car models. Visual quality of Underground sucked. Carbon only has like a minority of events which are drift *AND NO YOU DO NOT START IN THE ASIAN TOWN* Its only if you choose tuner cars...

You are truly clueless about this game. To make myself clear, your rig *does not even support motion blur, let alone play it*.
Next time when trying to discriminate games, at least actually have a copy of what you are talking about.

EDIT: "This isn't an american racing, its a japanese racing game. It does not deserve its NFS title."
Oh yes sure it isn't, why is there god damn "ugly" muscle cars. One tuner car doesn't make a game "japanese" you racist jerk.


----------



## TXcharger (Dec 17, 2006)

no offense but ur playin on a crappy card man, theyr running 79++ series cards, i havent played it yet and im gettn it for x-mas so hopefully i have a pleasant experience...ea does have some bad ideas but some work(bf2 and football....k thats all)


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 17, 2006)

ive played it and thought it was shit. its clearly tokyo drift made into a NFS game. its shit...

hey tk you are an idiot. you can reg tweak mw to disable speed blur, hdr, just about anything. even so tk every rig supports motion blur that will let the game load. it is just a shader effect. same as the light trails in underground and the hdr in most wanted. 



the series since underground started has been a play along with fast and the furious. number 1 had drag races and the occasional circuit/sprint style in the movie so underground made 1 mi drags a huge part of the game. 

in FF2 it was suddenly the sprints that took over...hmm underground two is alot alike it. 

most wanted was about the most innovative of the games as it was more about actual racing criminal style...still not very new but better then driving everywhere all the time and looking for races. 

then theres carbon....the boss battles are drifting down mountains trying not to fall off. sound familiar? oh thats right that was the final race of the FF3 movie where they drift down a mountian and he falls off the side...hmm i wonder.. muscle cars make it all different right? if im not mistaken cameros and mustangs on a dirt track is how drifting was born, at least in america. too bad you still have to shove shit looking rims that would bring a pretty penny in the ghetto on those cars. still butchered the cars, the movies, and most of the fun. oh not to mention the fact that a mustang fastback is the final car in ff3... 

yeah the underground and carbon have *nothing* to do with fast and the furious...


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 17, 2006)

TXcharger said:


> no offense but ur playin on a crappy card man, theyr running 79++ series cards, i havent played it yet and im gettn it for x-mas so hopefully i have a pleasant experience...ea does have some bad ideas but some work(bf2 and football....k thats all)



whoops i forgot to change the system specs thingy. I was only referring to one person though.


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 17, 2006)

dude it doesnt matter. a 9550 does not cut it even if it was clocked at 1ghz,2ghz. theres just not enough grunt in that card. not to mention you have half of the ram you need. no wonder you are fighting for the motion blur...it covers all of jaggies from 640*480 no aa no af.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 17, 2006)

I love Need For Speed: Most Wanted. It came with my Xbox 360 when I got it a week ago, and at first I though I wasn't going to play it at all but damn I'm so wrong.  It's a fun game and I spend such a long time just free roaming.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2006)

My favorite in the series is still Underground 2. It had the best performance customization options IMO. I'm a gear head, and I really appreciated being able to fine tune the combination to my driving style. Most Wanted was OK to me, but it was too dumbed down. I'm liking Carbon better than Most Wanted right now. It definitely has better graphics and I really missed the free roam, impromptu 1 on 1 races that were missing in Most Wanted. Performance customization is still lacking tho. 1 major complaint tho, where the hell is the widescreen support? With rapidly rising popularity of WS displays, due to the recent affordabilty of some of these 19" panels and HDTVs, not offering it in a game is absolutely inexcusable. Heck, Lego Star Wars 2 even has widescreen support. EA needs to wake up. I can't stand the stretched look, so I end up putting my display in 4:3 mode, and end up with those annoying black bars on the sides. PS3 and 360 versions support WS, why not PC?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 17, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> Do you even have the game?
> 
> Its motion blur not speed blur and MW had no option to turn off motion blur.
> Underground had the craziest motion blur and had cheap light trails effects. Wtf are you on about? Carbon has extremely detailed car models. Visual quality of Underground sucked. Carbon only has like a minority of events which are drift *AND NO YOU DO NOT START IN THE ASIAN TOWN* Its only if you choose tuner cars...
> ...



Way to flame. Too bad its not even remotely close to what I posted.

And how do you know what I have and what I dont? Way to assume.

Perhaps you didn't notice the lame-ass anime-blur produced with this game on default settings?

and I never said underground looked great.. it was decent, but obviously not great. I said MOST WANTED looks beautiful.

LTFR. Its a shitty half assed 2d motion blur that is not only a waste of Vram, but a waste of a programmers time, to simply please the stupid 10 year olds that beg their mommys to buy the game.


There is a difference between a half-assed motion blur, realistic motion blur, and a fake motion blur...

I want the one that makes the game more interesting. 

Not a handful of random lines addes to the back of the car to make it look faster.

"yeah dude omg that 24mph drift looked so frickin fast that lap!" 

Then again, I'm sure you would love to drive a civic with a huge spoiler, too.

Rice on!  

Wherever you get these "racist comments" I don't know.   Stop making FUD up, and post on topic. I have no bias against any race. I have a severe bias against idiots that put a spoiler on their civic and think they're hot stuff.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I have no bias against any race. I have a severe bias against idiots that put a spoiler on their civic and think they're hot stuff.


EXACTLY! I hate rice.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 18, 2006)

Stock looks nicer than rice... -_-


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> Stock looks nicer than rice... -_-


I agree. We actually have an idiot running around my area with a GIANT aluminum wing, on a KIA RIO!!!! The real kicker is that he put aftermarket mesh wheels on it, in 14". HAHAHAHA I can never decide if I want to vomit, hang my head in pity, or just LMAO at this guy.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 22, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I agree. We actually have an idiot running around my area with a GIANT aluminum wing, on a KIA RIO!!!! The real kicker is that he put aftermarket mesh wheels on it, in 14". HAHAHAHA I can never decide if I want to vomit, hang my head in pity, or just LMAO at this guy.



eww....


----------



## distilledbass (Dec 27, 2006)

*Motion Blur*

Does anyone know what the requirements for motion blur are?


----------



## Casheti (Dec 27, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I agree. We actually have an idiot running around my area with a GIANT aluminum wing, on a KIA RIO!!!! The real kicker is that he put aftermarket mesh wheels on it, in 14". HAHAHAHA I can never decide if I want to vomit, hang my head in pity, or just LMAO at this guy.



Rofl. What a n00b. It's the same here, i got some gayboy rolling around in his little White Ford Van with shitty 17's (I think) and the most stupid spoiler you've ever seen. It's absolutely tiny, looks shite, and does fuck all. To be honest he's a bit wierd cos he seems to hang around my school a lot lol. I laugh every time I see it and hope I don't end up like him.


----------



## Slater (Dec 27, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Rofl. What a n00b. It's the same here, i got some gayboy rolling around in his little White Ford Van with shitty 17's (I think) and the most stupid spoiler you've ever seen. It's absolutely tiny, looks shite, and does fuck all. To be honest he's a bit wierd cos he seems to hang around my school a lot lol. I laugh every time I see it and hope I don't end up like him.



You already have...


----------



## Casheti (Dec 27, 2006)

What the fuck?


----------



## Greek (Dec 27, 2006)

maybe its his gcard, cant have everything maxed out, just a thought.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 27, 2006)

What the hell is Brad doing on msn. He signs in like 20 times in 1 second. Fucking n00b.


----------



## Greek (Dec 27, 2006)

well, things he downloads aint clean so he probs gt some msn shit thats making him do that, his pc full of shit, virus trojans u name it lol


----------



## Casheti (Dec 27, 2006)

lol...


----------



## Greek (Dec 27, 2006)

ohh got ma 5th star , whaz bad ow casheti lol. u manage to convert tokyo drift?


----------



## Casheti (Dec 27, 2006)

I did indeed. Still haven't burnt it yet. Might do that in a sec. I think we're spamming a lil' bit lol


----------



## TXcharger (Dec 28, 2006)

hey my carbon game like randomly crashes....lol what do i do? o and is there a patch for this game yet?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 28, 2006)

TXcharger said:


> hey my carbon game like randomly crashes....lol what do i do? o and is there a patch for this game yet?



Hope and pray EA cares.

Good luck, though.


----------



## TXcharger (Dec 29, 2006)

ok EA officially is gay....but i love their games

1.BF2 STILL is not fixed, but is the BEST multiplayer game in my opinion
2.Carbon is crashing, but is alot of fun
3.Madden 07 superstar mode with the safety/DB has the worst camera angle EVER, but i love playing that game more than anything

Guess they have to release a patch eventually?


----------



## Casheti (Dec 29, 2006)

BF2 has been destroyed by hundreds of thousands of FUCKING NOOBS. They ram, they TK, they force you to TK them, they bunnyhop, they hack, and just get plain fucking lucky. They're annoying little dickheads. THEY RUINED THE GAME AND NOW I BARELY PLAY IT ANYMORE, EVEN THOUGHT IT IS THE BEST MULTIPLAYER GAME EVER IMO, AND NOW...*NOW IT SUCKS*


----------



## TXcharger (Dec 29, 2006)

ok sorry to advertise, but, the BF2 server i admin for doesnt have any of that, its FULL CONTACT WAR, we have multiple servers including a bf2142, and we ALWAYS have an admin on.
70.85.234.202:16567

anyway back on topic, when carbon does run it looks amazing on max settings.

EDIT: and we also have alot of european admins on to lol if u wanted to play with brits


----------



## Casheti (Dec 29, 2006)

Is that a 2142 IP or a BF2 IP?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 29, 2006)

Casheti said:


> BF2 has been destroyed by hundreds of thousands of FUCKING NOOBS. They ram, they TK, they force you to TK them, they bunnyhop, they hack, and just get plain fucking lucky. They're annoying little dickheads. THEY RUINED THE GAME AND NOW I BARELY PLAY IT ANYMORE, EVEN THOUGHT IT IS THE BEST MULTIPLAYER GAME EVER IMO, AND NOW...*NOW IT SUCKS*



Hate to say this to all you BF2 nuts.. but I told ya so! 

I'm never buying EA anymore.. >_>

That, and punkbuster is a pita.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 29, 2006)

i dont care what any one says, best racing game ive played so far is Midnight club 3 dub edition. i know its not "life like" but the tuning is nice and customizing is the best compared to any NFS game


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 29, 2006)

Casheti said:


> BF2 has been destroyed by hundreds of thousands of FUCKING NOOBS. They ram, they TK, they force you to TK them, they bunnyhop, they hack, and just get plain fucking lucky. They're annoying little dickheads. THEY RUINED THE GAME AND NOW I BARELY PLAY IT ANYMORE, EVEN THOUGHT IT IS THE BEST MULTIPLAYER GAME EVER IMO, AND NOW...*NOW IT SUCKS*



so your crap at bf2 in other words and you blame other people


----------



## Casheti (Dec 29, 2006)

It's Not Me They're Fucking N00bs


----------



## Casheti (Dec 29, 2006)

I used to have Midnight Club 3 Dub Edition on the XBOX. My God....that game was AMAZING. The graphics were awesome, customisation was excellent, but the driving was less immersive as it is in the Need For Speed series. I did love that game.


----------



## Greek (Dec 30, 2006)

lol, cash i seen u play, lets leave it at that,

oh and b4 u say owt about me hacking i did it like in ma last one thousand point, ive hardly played the game since.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah cos if you play it on Vista your PC explodes  That OS is a whore.


----------



## Greek (Dec 30, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Yeah cos if you play it on Vista your PC explodes  That OS is a whore.



actually it runs fine after 2 mins in the game, and microsoft did say that gaming experience will go down by 15 %. still dnt justify the point that ur crap


----------



## Casheti (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not crap, and 15% slower gaming? That's just pure shite.


----------



## Greek (Dec 30, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I'm not crap, and 15% slower gaming? That's just pure shite.



its ok cash, i no u get less fps than me even though im down by 15%


----------



## Casheti (Dec 30, 2006)

My ass...X850XT owns your 6800...best edit your specs, eh?


----------



## Greek (Dec 30, 2006)

Casheti said:


> My ass...X850XT owns your 6800...best edit your specs, eh?



hehe i'll edit when i smash u with the X1950XTX biatch, two weeks left


----------



## Casheti (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd go with the XT myself...but hey! Not my choice, nubcake. Have fun with your new ATi. Cos after all you did just say an ATi will own. You're an ATi boi now gri. Welcome.


----------



## Greek (Dec 30, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I'd go with the XT myself...but hey! Not my choice, nubcake. Have fun with your new ATi. Cos after all you did just say an ATi will own. You're an ATi boi now gri. Welcome.



im goiing with that card cz for the money its the best one out, not cz i like ati


----------



## Casheti (Dec 30, 2006)

It's the best one out BECAUSE IT'S ATi. Value and performance. Wait until R600 you'll shit your pants.


----------



## TXcharger (Dec 30, 2006)

o thats the bf2 IP, did u want the bf2142 ip?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 30, 2006)

old and redudant, been done too many times before, and visual quality isnt all that spectacular.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 30, 2006)

TXcharger said:


> o thats the bf2 IP, did u want the bf2142 ip?



I might check out your BF2 server. My in game name is [SoR] Casheti. If you can promise there are no exploiting single pilot baseraping bunnyhopping tk'ing little fags I'll come on


----------



## TXcharger (Dec 30, 2006)

lol ya there shouldnt be, go by this site real quick and check out our rules so u dont get kicked or banned to quickly http://fullcontactwar.com/portal/index.php


----------



## Greek (Dec 30, 2006)

TXcharger said:


> lol ya there shouldnt be, go by this site real quick and check out our rules so u dont get kicked or banned to quickly http://fullcontactwar.com/portal/index.php



u sure do have a lot of rules . i expect people to remember all those?

by the way voip, what happens if some1 aint gt a mic?

but i'll join that server once i get ma new card.

peace out


----------



## Frick (Jan 2, 2007)

I have now played the demo and I'm very dissapointed. It looks kinda nice, but the feeling.. Ugh. It so SLOW! There was NO feeling to the speed at all! Also, drifting just makes me sick. It's sooooo boooorrriiiihiinngg. Too bad. 

I'll stick to Most Wanted.


----------



## TXcharger (Jan 2, 2007)

we dont really kick that much for no mike, its very very rare, just dont jump lines, dont attack the ucb, plz squad up, and dont tk and u wont be kicked...we just try to make it enjoyable for everyone


----------



## El Mariachi (Jan 11, 2007)

there a hack to get mothion blur on with x800xl?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 15, 2007)

El Mariachi said:


> there a hack to get mothion blur on with x800xl?



Yes... but it makes gameplay 100x harder and thing is... at high res your card will lagggggg.

Use Regedit.


----------



## El Mariachi (Feb 27, 2007)

the string would help


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 27, 2007)

I personally like the drifting as it adds a bit of variety to the game... I just hate the fact that the storyline is WAY too short. I mean come on... after winning the first race the completion is around 3% -_-x


----------

